# Three engineers, defending their degrees.



## brianj517 (Jul 11, 2005)

Three engineers were sitting around the BBQ, locked in heated debate. The subject; *If God had had an engineering degree when He designed the human body, what type of engineer would He most likely have been?

*The first to speak up was the mechanical engineer, "Gentlemen, it is my opinion God would most certainly have possessed His degree as an ME. The intricacies of the musclo-skeletal system should be convincing enough!" he stated proudly. "Just consider the opposable thumb alone," he added.

After a brief pause, the electrical engineer chimes in, " I believe that the complexity found within the brain and central nervous system clearly trumps the opposable thumb! Why, if you consider the brain as the control center of the entire body, then you will surely agree that our creator could only have been degreed as an EE!" Opening his next beer and drinking deeply, he shouts, "There is no doubt about it!"

After a long pull from the beer in his hand, the civil engineer boistrously states, "You arrogant fools! You are both way out of your league here. God was an ME, just as sure as we're sitting here!"

Incredulously, the first two men shake their heads figuring that their friend has had too much to drink. "What are you talking about?" the ME asks.

"How can you honestly believe such nonsense?" jibes the EE.

Just then the tipsy CE stands and shouts, *"who the hell else would run the wastewater disposal through a recreation area???"* :lol:


----------

